# I don’t know if taking the advice was right or not from aquarium store. Need other opinions.



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Soooooo....I went to a really nice local aquarium store. It’s huge and everything looks super clean, fish look healthy and good products. I went to the store for one thing and ended up with a Aqueon LED 10 gallon tank(on sale) with filter plus an air pump system, new heater and something called turbo start 700. They gave me exact instructions on how to use it and now I’m just waiting after everything to see how he does and check the water regularly. I originally thought I had a a 5 gallon but found it was a 3.5. He looked a little cramped in there plus lighting was not that great for him. It was still kind of dark. So far he looks happier and swimming a lot more. Always ate great. I used the same decor and water from old tank and added prime added water to fill rest of tank. Any opinions on Turbo Start 700? I already started it. Guy said with fish in after water conditioner. Any opinions on anything else I said? I’m really new to this so any advice would be great. Thank you. I attached photos of old tank and new tank. On New tank picture, when I took picture he happen to go up for a breath. Any suggestions on additions to the tank? Like more hiding spaces?


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

I don’t recognize the product they told you to use, but I’m sure others may.

What I (and many others here) use for my new tank was the tutorial below from this forum. That way I can be reassured that my fish is doing well while getting used to his new home. It will help you cycle the tank proper while protecting your fish from toxic things like ammonia etc.

I would for sure follow it since the tank is new:









CYCLING: the two-sentence tutorial


Change half the water when either ammonia or nitrite approach 0.50ppm (alternately, 25% at 0.25ppm), or weekly, whichever comes first. Add Seachem Prime at 2-drops per gallon of tank size every day until cycled. That’s all you have to do. You can stop reading now. But there’s a lot of...




www.bettafish.com





I would add some more plants (I use real plants but silk is fine too!) and perhaps some more hides. Just make sure that any decoration you use have no sharp edges since it can tear the fins/tail. I usually sand mine to make sure and then test it with a panty hose since you can’t always feel a sharp edge with a finger.

And last but not least, welcome to the forums! Did you name your betta yet? =)


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Seqathe said:


> I don’t recognize the product they told you to use, but I’m sure others may.
> 
> What I (and many others here) use for my new tank was the tutorial below from this forum. That way I can be reassured that my fish is doing well while getting used to his new home. It will help you cycle the tank proper while protecting your fish from toxic things like ammonia etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice and the welcome! My daughter named him Blue because of the color. Simple. Secretly I call him Johnny D. Haha Are there any plants you recommend? And how hard or easy is it to care for the plants. Any suggestions on types of hides?


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

I will continue to regularly check the water and make the necessary water changes. How many water changes are done generally for a 10 gallon?


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

I am TERRIBLE with plants normally and have even killed cactus.. poor things, but the two aquatic types I started out with have been super healthy since the beginning and are suited for beginners (also recommended to me when I was setting up my first tank  )


Anubias. They come in various sizes and types. I have two kinds (one short and one tall) but they should all be fine!
Cryptocoryne (whew a mouthful I know!)

I have since added water sprite as a floating plant on top, but I started out with the Anubias and Crypts.

I have a rock cave for my little guy that he likes to hide in quite a bit.

They will hide in/under leaves also if you get some plants, so they serve many purposes in addition to looking nice! 

Edit: There are other beginner plants also but those are what I started with and they are as healthy now as they were when I got them.

As far as water change is concerned, I would test your water per the tutorial above since it will depend on your parameter/numbers while still cycling. After that you can go into a weekly schedule.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Seqathe said:


> I am TERRIBLE with plants normally and have even killed cactus.. poor things, but the two aquatic types I started out with have been super healthy since the beginning and are suited for beginners (also recommended to me when I was setting up my first tank  )
> 
> 
> Anubias. They come in various sizes and types. I have two kinds (one short and one tall) but they should all be fine!
> ...


Your comment made me smile. 😊 ive heard about those plants throughout the forum but I wasn’t sure. Now I’m happy you confirmed them for me. Can you only get them from a local store? Do they ship them as well?

I will read the cycling tutorial again. I might have missed the parameters.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

I actually ordered one set of plants from a seller on Etsy but I noticed many people here use:

aquariumplantsfactory.com
buceplant.com

I used Buceplants last time and even though my package got stuck in transit for an additional two days, they were so healthy and very well packaged, you’d think I would have picked them up that day.

I made a mistake of not quarantining my first plants for a while in dechlorinated water, so they had a slight.. moment.. for a couple of days before bouncing back. Tough little guys though because you could never tell that I just tossed them straight into the tank from the bag they came in 

.. seriously, since my plants are not dead by now, nothing will ever kill them. I have a toxic thumb lol


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

That’s so funny! I’m glad they made it through all of that! Delivery and straight to tank. 👍

The good thing is I have the old tank which I can put dechlorinated water in for the plants. Is that a good idea? Also how long do you quarantine the plants and what about substrate? I saw some plants can’t be in gravel. Are the plants maintainable? I’m scared the plant will die because I’m not familiar with it.

I do want to try it though for Johnny D. Whatever makes him happy. As long as it doesn’t cost 1 million dollars. With that money he can buy his own house, water Forrest and surf board. Lol 😂


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Don't know about Turbo Start, but if your other filter's media hasn't dried out you can use it along with the new one. This will help seed your new filter cycle. I always run two filters, anyway, should I one break, I need a hospital tank or I get another Betta. My husband said the first two are excuses and the last is the reason. 

I love his first tank; great decorating. I don't think he looks crowded at all. As a matter of fact, the old saying is "If you can see your Betta at a glance you don't have enough plants." I like planting the sides and back. I like to plant smaller plants a quarter of the way back on the sides and the rest in taller plants.

For hides, I use these propped against a wall. I've glued moss to some of them.







As noted above, Anubias is practically bomb-proof. You can let them float, glue or tie to decor or weight them down. What you do not want to do is bury the green rhizome (where the leaves emerge).

Have fun!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I like Buce Plants with the caveat I will never, ever again order bunched stem plants. Three orders in a row they were so poorly packed that the plants didn't have a chance.. This last order did it. Four fragile plants were in the bottom of the box with no cushioning between them and the box. Directly on top of the them were six heavy potted plants and above that six bunches of hardy stem plants. I had to throw them out so I do not recommend BP for anything other than Anubias. BTW, they have yet to publish my review.

Aquarium Plants Factory | High Quality Aquatic Plants Online Store and Green Leaf Aquariums have the best packing ever. Both guarantee no disease, pests or snails. There's no need to quarantine plants bought from either. While I've never found any, BP admits it's a possibility.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Don't know about Turbo Start, but if your other filter's media hasn't dried out you can use it along with the new one. This will help seed your new filter cycle. I always run two filters, anyway, should I one break, I need a hospital tank or I get another Betta. My husband said the first two are excuses and the last is the reason.
> 
> I love his first tank; great decorating. I don't think he looks crowded at all. As a matter of fact, the old saying is "If you can see your Betta at a glance you don't have enough plants." I like planting the sides and back. I like to plant smaller plants a quarter of the way back on the sides and the rest in taller plants.
> 
> ...


Your husband got jokes! And so do you with glance and plants! Haha Love it! 😊

unfortunately the old media won’t fit in. And it’s like halfway dried. I put it to the side deciding what to do with it. Btw I screenshot all my tips so I don’t lose them even if I don’t have Internet.

Anubias it is! Btw for a 10gallon. How many Anubias should I have without it getting out of control or being too little. Will it come with instructions on how to take care of it? Do I have to feed it?

side question. What did you tie and glue moss to? It reminds me of a present.😊


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I like Buce Plants with the caveat I will never, ever again order bunched stem plants. Three orders in a row they were so poorly packed that the plants didn't have a chance.. This last order did it. Four fragile plants were in the bottom of the box with no cushioning between them and the box. Directly on top of the them were six heavy potted plants and above that six bunches of hardy stem plants. I had to throw them out so I do not recommend BP for anything other than Anubias. BTW, they have yet to publish my review.
> 
> Aquarium Plants Factory | High Quality Aquatic Plants Online Store and Green Leaf Aquariums have the best packing ever. Both guarantee no disease, pests or snails. There's no need to quarantine plants bought from either. While I've never found any, BP admits it's a possibility.


Wowzers!!!!! I’m sorry that you had to open the package to see that. Poor plants. Do they have to approve your review in order to let it publish? How would anyone get honest results if reviews gets filtered. 

When I order Anubias, how many should I order? I’m going to try those other two sites.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Don't know about Turbo Start, but if your other filter's media hasn't dried out you can use it along with the new one. This will help seed your new filter cycle. I always run two filters, anyway, should I one break, I need a hospital tank or I get another Betta. My husband said the first two are excuses and the last is the reason.
> 
> I love his first tank; great decorating. I don't think he looks crowded at all. As a matter of fact, the old saying is "If you can see your Betta at a glance you don't have enough plants." I like planting the sides and back. I like to plant smaller plants a quarter of the way back on the sides and the rest in taller plants.
> 
> ...


Where do you get slat pieces like that where they are the same sizes? I must be the only one that has killed half of their Anubias. They seem to rot away and I just float them or tie to drift wood. I bought this huge one for my girls, it has died completely but I have had several leaves die and it’s not looking the best. What am I doing to kill the unkillable?


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Kat50 said:


> Where do you get slat pieces like that where they are the same sizes? I must be the only one that has killed half of their Anubias. They seem to rot away and I just float them or tie to drift wood. I bought this huge one for my girls, it has died completely but I have had several leaves die and it’s not looking the best. What am I doing to kill the unkillable?


I’m scared that I might kill the unkillable........


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello there!

Anubias is a great plant! It’s super hardy, as said before just don’t plant the rhizome. I would get as many plants as you can, you can really have too many. Anubias is a very slow growing plant and loves low light.

I would also look into getting some big silk plants to help add more plant cover. Jumping right into 100% planted can be tricky and intimidating so start with a little bit!

A heater is definitely necessary unless your room temperature is at least 78 degrees, which most people’s aren’t. Bettas are tropical fish.

The only other thing I would recommend is looking into floating plants. I love salvinia! They’re super hardy, grow fast, and I love the look of them. I think the bettas like the shade from the floating plants. I actually have a decent portion of extra salvinia natans from my planted aquarium if you are interested. All I would ask is you pay shipping. I completely understand if you want to pass though, I just I’m trying to find someone who wants my extra salvinia 😂 here’s a picture of the portion I can send!


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Nova betta said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Anubias is a great plant! It’s super hardy, as said before just don’t plant the rhizome. I would get as many plants as you can, you can really have too many. Anubias is a very slow growing plant and loves low light.
> 
> ...


Any suggestions on silk plants as well? I would love some salvinia but I’m not sure how to take care of them either. I don’t mind the shipping. Thank you so much for offering. Since I have you on here I will see if you have some in the near future. I think I’m a little intimated lol I think I’ll start with Anubias and silk plants and go from there.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Nothing is worse or more discouraging than losing ones first plants; especially if one has gone overboard. I always suggest to those who are new that they get one or two Anubias. That's it. If they are still going strong after a month then try something else. Echinodorus (Sword plants) and Cryptocoryne are good. While you don't need fertilizers for Anubias, they are needed in the substrate for rooted plants like Swords and Crypts. If you get stem plants, they can benefit from liquid ferts. I get mine (Thrive) here https://www.nilocg.com/

You use Super Glue to attach moss. I bought my slate coasters on eBay.

BTW, Kat50, were your Anubias from the same place?


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Nothing is worse or more discouraging than losing ones first plants; especially if one has gone overboard. I always suggest to those who are new that they get one or two Anubias. That's it. If they are still going strong after a month then try something else. Echinodorus (Sword plants) and Cryptocoryne are good. While you don't need fertilizers for Anubias, they are needed in the substrate for rooted plants like Swords and Crypts. If you get stem plants, they can benefit from liquid ferts. I get mine (Thrive) here https://www.nilocg.com/
> 
> You use Super Glue to attach moss. I bought my slate coasters on eBay.
> 
> BTW, Kat50, were your Anubias from the same place?


That’s perfect! I will start with 2 anubias and go from there after a month depending on how I do. 👍 should I add silk plants too to add some volume? And more hiding spots?


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Also can you add plants while you’re cycling?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Silk plants would be fine. There are some pretty realistic ones. I've seen some nice mixed tanks. And, yes, you can add plants during cycling.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Last questions for now hahaha what about maximum height for tanks? I filled it up all the way. Will it be too hard for him to swim to the top? I found the dimensions online. And as far as a sleeping spot close to surface. Can they do that on the Anubias? Or maybe I saw a betta hammock? Haha


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

FeatherHearts said:


> about substrate? I saw some plants can’t be in gravel. Are the plants maintainable? I’m scared the plant will die because I’m not familiar with it.


I haven’t had to do anything with mine other than putting them into the tank - even that I managed with some questionable effort (the tossing them straight into it part lol)

I got one pond snail hitchhiking along with my plants and while some don’t mind them, I rather not have them in there. So now plants get quarantined in a bucket of water before being added!


FeatherHearts said:


> I think I’m a little intimated lol I think I’ll start with Anubias and silk plants and go from there.


I started very light too because of my nature of destroying plants, it’s a great advise  I actually started to slowly branch out a bit and added some floating plants and I am now about to embark on another adventure; gluing some of my Anubias to driftwood! Together we can brave them world of aquatic plants, one by one!  


RussellTheShihTzu said:


> While you don't need fertilizers for Anubias, they are needed in the substrate for rooted plants like Swords and Crypts.


I didn’t put any fertilizer in for my Crypts. They look very green and healthy, I haven’t lost a single leaf but now I’m wondering if I’m sitting on a ticking bomb since they got no fertilizer


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

FeatherHearts said:


> Last questions for now hahaha what about maximum height for tanks? I filled it up all the way. Will it be too hard for him to swim to the top? I found the dimensions online. And as far as a sleeping spot close to surface. Can they do that on the Anubias? Or maybe I saw a betta hammock? Haha


That’s a great height for a tank, he should be able to easily get from bottom to the top for a breath of air. Longer tanks are nice like that  Just remember not to fill water all the way to the top. Basically leave a little room on top since bettas have a labyrinth organ and need to take in a gulp of air from time to time.

And lastly, just remember to keep a lid on the tank! Bettas are jumpers and you don’t want your little friend to suddenly find himself on the floor. 

Asking questions is not a bad thing and people are very helpful and kind. I knew next to nothing when I joined this site, but there are so many experienced fish keepers here and they have helped me so much with my long list of questions and concerns; I feel far more secure in keeping my fish now. You don’t have to look very hard to find recents questions I’ve asked! lol

Edit: I saw the hammock question! Both of my bettas have them and they LOVE them. My shy little guy took some days to work up the confidence to properly check it out, but both now like to hang out in them, boss style! 😎


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

FeatherHearts said:


> Also can you add plants while you’re cycling?


Add them to your heart’s content 

Edit: Just saw Russel already answered, so disregard this lol

The joys of being on the phone and not proper catching things!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Height is irrelevant if a tank has a filter and good oxygenation. Betta are facultative air-breathers. This means their gills are their main breathing organ. The labyrinth is for emergencies such as poorly oxygenated water.

Add: They go to the top and breathe but they don't _have_ to do so.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Seqathe said:


> I haven’t had to do anything with mine other than putting them into the tank - even that I managed with some questionable effort (the tossing them straight into it part lol)
> 
> I got one pond snail hitchhiking along with my plants and while some don’t mind them, I rather not have them in there. So now plants get quarantined in a bucket of water before being added!
> I started very light too because of my nature of destroying plants, it’s a great advise  I actually started to slowly branch out a bit and added some floating plants and I am now about to embark on another adventure; gluing some of my Anubias to driftwood! Together we can brave them world of aquatic plants, one by one!
> ...


😱what do I do if I get a hitchhiker?!?! Do I donate it? Im about to order my plants now from APF. They have one where the Anubias is already attached to driftwood. Is that okay too?


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Seqathe said:


> That’s a great height for a tank, he should be able to easily get from bottom to the top for a breath of air. Longer tanks are nice like that  Just remember not to fill water all the way to the top. Basically leave a little room on top since bettas have a labyrinth organ and need to take in a gulp of air from time to time.
> 
> And lastly, just remember to keep a lid on the tank! Bettas are jumpers and you don’t want your little friend to suddenly find himself on the floor.
> 
> ...


That’s great! I’m going to get a hammock. Just curious to see how he reacts to it. Was there a certain brand you got? I saw something about wires. I don’t want him to get hurt. 😭 Thank you to you and everyone else for being so kind answering all my questions! 😘


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

There’s is a tiny bit of room on each side of the filter. He won’t jump out from there right? I saw horror stories about bettas getting stuck in the filter. Ahhhh I’m freaking myself out. This is the kind I have. Looks like this exactly. He won’t jump into that slot right?


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

FeatherHearts said:


> They have one where the Anubias is already attached to driftwood. Is that okay too?


Yes, that should be okay. I’m going to glue some of mine to driftwood 


FeatherHearts said:


> Was there a certain brand you got? I saw something about wires.











Amazon.com : 2 Pack Betta Fish Leaf Pad Cousduobe Improves Betta's Health by Simulating The Natural Habitat - Natural, Organic, Comfortable Rest Area for Fish Aquarium : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : 2 Pack Betta Fish Leaf Pad Cousduobe Improves Betta's Health by Simulating The Natural Habitat - Natural, Organic, Comfortable Rest Area for Fish Aquarium : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com




I got a two pack of these. They are nice and soft, no wire 


FeatherHearts said:


> There’s is a tiny bit of room on each side of the filter. He won’t jump out from there right? I saw horror stories about bettas getting stuck in the filter. Ahhhh I’m freaking myself out. This is the kind I have. Looks like this exactly. He won’t jump into that slot right?


Russell or someone else can better answer this. My filter has no gap between it and the lid but I doubt you’re the only one who’s wondered about this!


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Seqathe said:


> Yes, that should be okay. I’m going to glue some of mine to driftwood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I am going to get that exact hammock now and the Anubias with driftwood As well as 3 small Anubias because there was a sale buy 2 get one free. No choice but to get 3 haha hopefully it’ll be okay. Can’t wait for it to come in. Before I order, is it better to get bare root or potted?


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Nothing is worse or more discouraging than losing ones first plants; especially if one has gone overboard. I always suggest to those who are new that they get one or two Anubias. That's it. If they are still going strong after a month then try something else. Echinodorus (Sword plants) and Cryptocoryne are good. While you don't need fertilizers for Anubias, they are needed in the substrate for rooted plants like Swords and Crypts. If you get stem plants, they can benefit from liquid ferts. I get mine (Thrive) here https://www.nilocg.com/
> 
> You use Super Glue to attach moss. I bought my slate coasters on eBay.
> 
> BTW, Kat50, were your Anubias from the same place?


No I got them from different places and in different tanks. What’s weird if one in each tank lived and one died in each tank. And they are a mix from 2 different places. But the other plants lived from the same places. I never have covered rhizome I had then attached to would. And my big one that isn’t looking very well but still hanging in there is just floating.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Get a pre-filter sponge. They work great







If you would tell APF you heard about them from Betta Fish that would be great. I also have a 10% off coupon for members-only.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Get a pre-filter sponge. They work great
> View attachment 1030771
> 
> If you would tell APF you heard about them from Betta Fish that would be great. I also have a 10% off coupon for members-only.


Hahaha of course I’ll let them know! how do I tell them I heard about it through the forum? I just signed up for them btw. Coupon? Yes please!!! Just read the description. You put the sponge on the bottom tip. Nice! What about the slot open where the water comes out?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Send me a PM for the code. The output isn't an issue; it's sucking them in that's the danger.

BTW, a lot of filters that didn't are now including pre-filter sponges. They are always used in fry and shrimp tanks.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Send me a PM for the code. The output isn't an issue; it's sucking them in that's the danger.
> 
> BTW, a lot of filters that didn't are now including pre-filter sponges. They are always used in fry and shrimp tanks.


I pm’ed you😎 also I just ordered the pre filter sponges last night. Supposed to come in on Thursday.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

When looking for the code I found out I've been buying from APF for a bit ore than six years!


----------



## SciFyDi (Apr 22, 2018)

FeatherHearts said:


> There’s is a tiny bit of room on each side of the filter. He won’t jump out from there right? I saw horror stories about bettas getting stuck in the filter. Ahhhh I’m freaking myself out. This is the kind I have. Looks like this exactly. He won’t jump into that slot right?


Hi, I just wanted to chime in on the filter. I have the exact filter on my guppy tank. If you keep the water level high enough the current should be okay for the Betta but as Russell said the suction force is the danger. This is a powerful filter.

Today I found one of my smaller guppies sucked into the strainer. He was almost split into two from the force. It took forever to wedge him out. I would suggest putting pantyhose or cheesecloth or some type of mesh around the strainer part so he can’t get sucked in.

As for plants I strongly agree with Anubias. I have two in my guppy tank and they have tolerated and even thrived though various medications, fish nibbling them and fluctuating water parameters. I don’t do anything extra with them except sunlight.

My bettas have always loved the leaf hammock from zoo Med. Amazon has a double leaf hammock that comes in a two pack. I prefer the Amazon one because the material is softer. 

In the future are you thinking of getting any other fish to put in there.

good luck with your boy.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

SciFyDi said:


> Hi, I just wanted to chime in on the filter. I have the exact filter on my guppy tank. If you keep the water level high enough the current should be okay for the Betta but as Russell said the suction force is the danger. This is a powerful filter.
> 
> Today I found one of my smaller guppies sucked into the strainer. He was almost split into two from the force. It took forever to wedge him out. I would suggest putting pantyhose or cheesecloth or some type of mesh around the strainer part so he can’t get sucked in.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your sweet response. Per Recommendations from Russelltheshihtzu, I have purchased a pre filter sponge. I’m waiting for it to arrive in the locker today. As well as a airflow valve control for my bubbler. Also already arrived is the double leaf hammock recommended to me by seqathe and the one you’re probably talking about from Amazon. Are you psychic? Read my mind 😂 

As for the plants, I have them ordered and are waiting for them to be shipped. I got 2 Anubias that are attached to driftwood and two Anubias petite I think that’s what it’s called. Heard they are pretty small so hopefully they will go and cover so areas. So far shipping label made but idk how long it will take to get here. 

When more than 3 people say it, it must be right. I think. Haha hopefully Blue likes it all. 

How’s your guppie doing? Poor guppie. That must’ve been traumatic for the little one.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

FeatherHearts said:


> Anubias petite I think that’s what it’s called. Heard they are pretty small so hopefully they will go and cover so areas.


I love my petites. My fish tends to sneak around under/between the leaves in stealth mode, or at least what he perceives to be stealth mode 😂 

Can't wait to hear how your plant adventure turns out!


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Seqathe said:


> I love my petites. My fish tends to sneak around under/between the leaves in stealth mode, or at least what he perceives to be stealth mode 😂
> 
> Can't wait to hear how your plant adventure turns out!


Thank you so much lovely seqathe! I’m excited for my plant adventure like you said. Does the Anubias petite grow? And can I let it float to the top or should I tie it down to something? I will be getting 2 Anubias petite on driftwood and 3 bare rooted Anubias nana. it was buy 2 get one free. Just realized I said petite earlier, the ones on driftwood are petite but the bare rooted ones are nana ones. Is that okay? I must’ve picked the wrong one.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Oh and adding to the stuff about adding more fish. I am........not...so...sure. Honestly I’m scared. I hear all these things about not knowing if and when the betta might get aggressive. I’m scared to wake up to a missing or dead Cory/shrimp. Or my betta being eaten alive by another fish aka tetra horror story! I don’t think I can do snails.....they’re cute but kind of scare me. Bad memories from childhood, my grandmas garden had tons of snails. Also is 10 gallons even big enough to house more fish? I’m so new to this so I know nothing. Also something about bettas liking solidarity and only tolerating other living things. I don’t want to stress him out either! So many thoughts. 

Blue is so super chill. He never flares which is okay I guess cause some just don’t. Only did it once the first time I did a water change a month ago. Never made a bubble nest either which I heard was also normal? Some just don’t. He’s super interactive and follows me all over the tank. 

I wanted to get plants cause I heard they’re good for blue and also will give more hiding spots maybe? Starting off small of course.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

FeatherHearts said:


> Does the Anubias petite grow?


Yes but at a slow rate, which honestly I don't mind. I don't have to worry about the plants taking over my tank too fast or having to learn to trim them before I am ready to expand my plant attempts 😂

So happy your hammocks arrived! My guys took a while to learn how to hammock, and they both started out sleeping on top of it rather inside lol
The one I have had the longest finally figured out to get between it and that's how he prefers it now. You might have to experiment and move them around to different sides of the tank, though, as your boy could prefer one side over another. My little guy ignored the hammock until I moved it and then got right on top of it. He has yet to get inside it.

Here is my oldest boy while laying on top... It's a bit dark because it's taken at night during light's out.










And here he has discovered that getting snug in-between is pretty okay too!









I just caught your other fish/snail post too.
I felt the exact way and since my boy Andy (the one above) flares at.. well everything but me since I am the food woman LOL.. I was afraid he would react poorly.
RussellTheShihTzu actually linked me some cute little guys, though, and since they will help with the clean-up and algae, I am going to try them. Also the little horns may discourage the want to nip. My other boy is so shy and mellow that I can't imagine him doing much except from taking a peek at them.

Here they are if you want to take a look!


https://aquaticarts.com/collections/freshwater-snails/products/three-color-thorn-horn-nerite-snail



And RussellTheShihTzu also showed me these little guys who won't get much larger but will still nom stuff!








Little Thorn Nerite Snail


Little Thorn Nerite Snail Ship via UPS Next Day Air® at $49.99 Flat Rate Can be combined with Plants Order These assorted tiny snails are known by many names such as Thorn / Horned / Spiky Nerite because of the cool-looking spiked on their shelf. Each snail has its unique shelf pattern and...




www.aquariumplantsfactory.com





Cute little guys - so that will be my next fish adventure lol

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## SciFyDi (Apr 22, 2018)

FeatherHearts said:


> Thank you so much for your sweet response. Per Recommendations from Russelltheshihtzu, I have purchased a pre filter sponge. I’m waiting for it to arrive in the locker today. As well as a airflow valve control for my bubbler. Also already arrived is the double leaf hammock recommended to me by seqathe and the one you’re probably talking about from Amazon. Are you psychic? Read my mind 😂
> 
> As for the plants, I have them ordered and are waiting for them to be shipped. I got 2 Anubias that are attached to driftwood and two Anubias petite I think that’s what it’s called. Heard they are pretty small so hopefully they will go and cover so areas. So far shipping label made but idk how long it will take to get here.
> 
> ...


Sounds good! Petsmart also carries plants in store and would probably ship them if needed. However I usually order all my fish supplies from Amazon as it is so much cheaper than a typical store. I have Amazon prime and the cash back credit card. The cash back I get monthly I put towards fish supplies. It helps to save some money.

I wanted to add to order something on Amazon called Sea Chem Kanamycin. This is a broad spectrum antibiotic that’s extremely hard to find in pet stores. Ive had to use it on several Bettas. If your Betta comes down with something you will have it on hand and not have to wait nervously for several days for it to arrive. One of the hardest lessons I’ve ever had to learn is always have antibiotics on hand.

Poor guppy didn’t make it. Three years ago I took in a male and a female feeder guppy. The pet store owner was going to feed them to a turtle. Since I was buying a lot of fish and had several tanks they asked if I wanted them. I took them in thinking maybe they would have a few babies. Sixth months later they had five babies. Guppy baby fry are adorable. Three years later the original two are long gone but their legacy lives on. The original two had babies after babies. It wasn’t long before I realized I was in over my head. I’m currently in the process of separating the males and females to stop all the breeding. The feeders guppies are treated badly and have weak genetics so they unfortunately don’t live that long.

Fish keeping gets addictive. I saw a Betta I liked at a pet store about five years ago. At the time I had planned only one tank. Now I’m at four. Four isn’t even anything for a lot of people on here lol.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Seqathe said:


> Yes but at a slow rate, which honestly I don't mind. I don't have to worry about the plants taking over my tank too fast or having to learn to trim them before I am ready to expand my plant attempts 😂
> 
> So happy your hammocks arrived! My guys took a while to learn how to hammock, and they both started out sleeping on top of it rather inside lol
> The one I have had the longest finally figured out to get between it and that's how he prefers it now. You might have to experiment and move them around to different sides of the tank, though, as your boy could prefer one side over another. My little guy ignored the hammock until I moved it and then got right on top of it. He has yet to get inside it.
> ...


Don’t worry! I love long responses! More thoughts to share.😘

Your betta boys are soooooooooo cute!!! I love their colors! They look like they really enjoy the hammock. I hope blue likes it as much as them. 

I’m going to save that link on the snails. Thank you for sharing it with me. I will look into it a little more when I’m ready. If I’m ever ready of course. 😂 Let me know how your new snail adventure goes when you start. I love all the little plants I could see in your tank. ❤


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

FeatherHearts said:


> Don’t worry! I love long responses! More thoughts to share.😘
> 
> Your betta boys are soooooooooo cute!!! I love their colors! They look like they really enjoy the hammock. I hope blue likes it as much as them.
> 
> I’m going to save that link on the snails. Thank you for sharing it with me. I will look into it a little more when I’m ready. If I’m ever ready of course. 😂 Let me know how your new snail adventure goes when you start. I love all the little plants I could see in your tank. ❤


He is pretty cute! They are actually screenshots from a video clip, so a bit blurry lol My other boy has not quite developed as nice of colors yet since he was a rescue and a bit washed out (and pitiful looking fins), but he is getting there slowly but surely! 

And those are actually two floating type of plants I tried. My hornwort is still rocking it - but I only have one single, tiny plant left of the frogbit... but entirely my own fault as I did not know it would die if it got any water on top of the leaves. I kind of splash a bit of water about when I refill after cleaning the tanks.. so they only had a moment before they died 😱 No more plants for me that can't get wet on top! Live and learn!


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

SciFyDi said:


> Sounds good! Petsmart also carries plants in store and would probably ship them if needed. However I usually order all my fish supplies from Amazon as it is so much cheaper than a typical store. I have Amazon prime and the cash back credit card. The cash back I get monthly I put towards fish supplies. It helps to save some money.
> 
> I wanted to add to order something on Amazon called Sea Chem Kanamycin. This is a broad spectrum antibiotic that’s extremely hard to find in pet stores. Ive had to use it on several Bettas. If your Betta comes down with something you will have it on hand and not have to wait nervously for several days for it to arrive. One of the hardest lessons I’ve ever had to learn is always have antibiotics on hand.
> 
> ...


I have Amazon prime too. That’s how I was able to get these things fairly quickly. Although one thing won’t arrive until Friday. I will look into the seacham kanamycin for on hand. 

I ordered the plants through aquariumplantsfactory.com was recommended to me and have tons of great reviews about plants arriving looking so fresh. Also they have tons of deals and right now buy 2 get 1 free. I’m really excited to get them. I live in Cali and where it ships from is also from Cali. The plants unfortunately for the franchise stores out here don’t look so good and there’s not many like one or two but are dying. Maybe if I lived in a different location. 

I’m really sorry to hear about the guppy buddy. He had a great history/background I see. At least he’s not suffering and in fish heaven. Hang in there! 😭

I don’t know what I would even do with more than one tank. I have my old 3.5 gal that blue used to be in. I was planning to use it as a quarantine tank.


----------



## SciFyDi (Apr 22, 2018)

SciFyDi said:


> Sounds good! Petsmart also carries plants in store and would probably ship them if needed. However I usually order all my fish supplies from Amazon as it is so much cheaper than a typical store. I have Amazon prime and the cash back credit card. The cash back I get monthly I put towards fish supplies. It helps to save some money.
> 
> I wanted to add to order something on Amazon called Sea Chem Kanamycin. This is a broad spectrum antibiotic that’s extremely hard to find in pet stores. Ive had to use it on several Bettas. If your Betta comes down with something you will have it on hand and not have to wait nervously for several days for it to arrive. One of the hardest lessons I’ve ever had to learn is always have antibiotics on hand.
> 
> ...


Here is a pic of Fiji and some guppy fry that are temporarily living with him while I rearrange tanks around. He doesn’t care about them. One of the babies got out and was swimming around with him. He is more concerned with eating their food then them lol


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

SciFyDi said:


> He is more concerned with eating their food then them lol


It actually looks as if he is just waiting for guppy food to rain down on him 😂


----------



## SciFyDi (Apr 22, 2018)

Yeah he picks it out through the holes on the bottom.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Seqathe said:


> He is pretty cute! They are actually screenshots from a video clip, so a bit blurry lol My other boy has not quite developed as nice of colors yet since he was a rescue and a bit washed out (and pitiful looking fins), but he is getting there slowly but surely!
> 
> And those are actually two floating type of plants I tried. My hornwort is still rocking it - but I only have one single, tiny plant left of the frogbit... but entirely my own fault as I did not know it would die if it got any water on top of the leaves. I kind of splash a bit of water about when I refill after cleaning the tanks.. so they only had a moment before they died 😱 No more plants for me that can't get wet on top! Live and learn!


I’m sorry to hear about frogbit. RIP 😭 I’m glad your rescue betta boy got an owner like you that cares for him. 👍

Does the hornwort need extra care? I’m thinking of floating plants after a few months of seeing how the Anubias does. What’s the proper way of water change with plants? Just siphon around/under them? Can I move them around?


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

SciFyDi said:


> Here is a pic of Fiji and some guppy fry that are temporarily living with him while I rearrange tanks around. He doesn’t care about them. One of the babies got out and was swimming around with him. He is more concerned with eating their food then them lol
> View attachment 1030827


He’s so cute! Hungry boy! 😂 


Seqathe said:


> It actually looks as if he is just waiting for guppy food to rain down on him 😂


It really does. He’s like come on pass some down my way haha 😆 lol


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

FeatherHearts said:


> ’m sorry to hear about frogbit. RIP 😭 I’m glad your rescue betta boy got an owner like you that cares for him. 👍
> 
> Does the hornwort need extra care? I’m thinking of floating plants after a few months of seeing how the Anubias does. What’s the proper way of water change with plants? Just siphon around/under them? Can I move them around?


I have experienced Hornwort to be like... floating plant for dummies (the latter part being me with my plant skills, or lack thereof LOL) They can either float or you can weight them down with little anchors. You can even tie them with thread if you prefer them floating in one place only. I just put mine in and it sort of floats where it pleases, though since we keep fairly still water for bettas, it mostly stays where it's put.

I think my success with the hornwort vs the frogbit is that it can actually be fully submerged if you prefer, unless some of the floating plants that don't tolerate water on top  I just lift it out of my tank when I clean it and put it in the bucket of water until I have refilled the new water and then add it back in. Super easy =) I have also found that since I can move it about while cleaning, I can put it in different places in the tank each time, so it's new and interesting for my curious boy.

The planted ones I try to get around the best I can, when I vacuum but eventually the roots will get long enough to where it 'stays put'. A couple of times I uprooted them but I just covered them back up with my substrate and that worked like a charm - even for a dummy like me 😂

Edit: Also, he likes to swim into the hornwort and just hang out there while resting. It's pretty funny to watch, especially if it's a dense part and he paddles like mad (for the whole 3 seconds of it!) to get through the jungle of plants. Great betta exercise! 🤣


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Seqathe said:


> I have experienced Hornwort to be like... floating plant for dummies (the latter part being me with my plant skills, or lack thereof LOL) They can either float or you can weight them down with little anchors. You can even tie them with thread if you prefer them floating in one place only. I just put mine in and it sort of floats where it pleases, though since we keep fairly still water for bettas, it mostly stays where it's put.
> 
> I think my success with the hornwort vs the frogbit is that it can actually be fully submerged if you prefer, unless some of the floating plants that don't tolerate water on top  I just lift it out of my tank when I clean it and put it in the bucket of water until I have refilled the new water and then add it back in. Super easy =) I have also found that since I can move it about while cleaning, I can put it in different places in the tank each time, so it's new and interesting for my curious boy.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your experience with hornwort and the tips. Side note for the future! 

That’s so cute. I can already imagine him paddling through his little jungle! Is it okay for them to paddle a lot? Blue moves his pectorals like a hummingbird sometimes.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

FeatherHearts said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience with hornwort and the tips. Side note for the future!
> 
> That’s so cute. I can already imagine him paddling through his little jungle! Is it okay for them to paddle a lot? Blue moves his pectorals like a hummingbird sometimes.


Lots of people have good experiences with other plants, of course, and I think it's often trial and error for people like me - but so far, that is the most successful (read: only) floating plant that has worked out for me.

I even submerge some of them at times so they fill out the tank and make it denser, which is neat too. Like in the picture below with my little rescue (who is getting bigger week by week!) You can see his hornwort is not as green and lush as my other boy's yet, but it was only one day old in that photo and they eventually settle in and fill out =)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can weight plants down until they root. That's what I do with Anubias. Hornwort doesn't have viable roots so it can't be planted, anyway.

Interestingly, I cannot grow regular Hornwort (Ceratophyllum demersum) for beans. But I can't seem to kill Soft/Tropical Hornwort (Ceratophyllum submersum)? I also can't find it anywhere online except the United Kingdom.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Interestingly, I cannot grow regular Hornwort (Ceratophyllum demersum) for beans.


Is it something with the Ph, or other conditions of the water, that makes it so that some plants will work out better for some people than others? I never really understood how plants work... which is probably half my issue with most of them 😆


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You can weight plants down until they root. That's what I do with Anubias. Hornwort doesn't have viable roots so it can't be planted, anyway.
> 
> Interestingly, I cannot grow regular Hornwort (Ceratophyllum demersum) for beans. But I can't seem to kill Soft/Tropical Hornwort (Ceratophyllum submersum)? I also can't find it anywhere online except the United Kingdom.


I heard some people say weight it down by tying it with fishing line or twine? Something like that. 

Oh my! UK? All the way out there? 😱


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

I just threw out a ton of hornwort. It grows like crazy in my tanks. It Is already is starting to spread again. I tie it to the little suction thingys that you get to hold air lines or bubble wands to tanks and fishing lines. Then I attach to sides or the back towards the bottom of the tank so it can grow up. I had 1 piece that was about 4’ long and I cut it into smaller pieces for another tank.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Kat50 said:


> I just threw out a ton of hornwort. It grows like crazy in my tanks. It Is already is starting to spread again. I tie it to the little suction thingys that you get to hold air lines or bubble wands to tanks and fishing lines. Then I attach to sides or the back towards the bottom of the tank so it can grow up. I had 1 piece that was about 4’ long and I cut it into smaller pieces for another tank.


Wow!! I didn’t know they grew like that! Thanks for the tips on the tie down 😊


----------



## SciFyDi (Apr 22, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You can weight plants down until they root. That's what I do with Anubias. Hornwort doesn't have viable roots so it can't be planted, anyway.
> 
> Interestingly, I cannot grow regular Hornwort (Ceratophyllum demersum) for beans. But I can't seem to kill Soft/Tropical Hornwort (Ceratophyllum submersum)? I also can't find it anywhere online except the United Kingdom.


I have a question. When you have rooted plants how do you clean your tank with them? I heard to just gravel vacuum around the area. I always lightly pull the whole plant out and gravel vacuum the area because there is so much junk floating around. Then I just replant it by burying the roots under the gravel. I’ve also heard that the plants need all that debris that’s in the gravel so not to disturb them?
Thanks


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I use airline tubing. Easy to get in and around plants without needing to move anything.


----------



## SciFyDi (Apr 22, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I use airline tubing. Easy to get in and around plants without needing to move anything.


That sounds like a good idea. A lot better and easier than what I’m doing.
Thank you


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

I also do the hovering around them and to get rid of the debris I use plant scissors and plant tweezers. But I have sucked them up also and I’ve also have bettas girls that like to uproot them. Those darn girls. I plant them so the don’t fight and they uproot them. Once the roots do take hold good they leave them alone.


----------



## SciFyDi (Apr 22, 2018)

Kat50 said:


> I also do the hovering around them and to get rid of the debris I use plant scissors and plant tweezers. But I have sucked them up also and I’ve also have bettas girls that like to uproot them. Those darn girls. I plant them so the don’t fight and they uproot them. Once the roots do take hold good they leave them alone.


Mine are a couple years old and are getting really long roots so it’s a pain to have to replant them. I’ll have to look into plant tweezers and scissors. 
thanks


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

SciFyDi said:


> I have a question. When you have rooted plants how do you clean your tank with them? I heard to just gravel vacuum around the area. I always lightly pull the whole plant out and gravel vacuum the area because there is so much junk floating around. Then I just replant it by burying the roots under the gravel. I’ve also heard that the plants need all that debris that’s in the gravel so not to disturb them?
> Thanks


That is a good question. I would like to know as well.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

how long did it take to get them from the time of order from apf?


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

FeatherHearts said:


> how long did it take to get them from the time of order from apf?


I ordered on Thursday but since Memorial Day I got them Tuesday was surprised they came that early because it usua took longer but it was because of COVID probably.


----------



## Swamp man (Jan 13, 2016)

FeatherHearts said:


> Soooooo....I went to a really nice local aquarium store. It’s huge and everything looks super clean, fish look healthy and good products. I went to the store for one thing and ended up with a Aqueon LED 10 gallon tank(on sale) with filter plus an air pump system, new heater and something called turbo start 700. They gave me exact instructions on how to use it and now I’m just waiting after everything to see how he does and check the water regularly. I originally thought I had a a 5 gallon but found it was a 3.5. He looked a little cramped in there plus lighting was not that great for him. It was still kind of dark. So far he looks happier and swimming a lot more. Always ate great. I used the same decor and water from old tank and added prime added water to fill rest of tank. Any opinions on Turbo Start 700? I already started it. Guy said with fish in after water conditioner. Any opinions on anything else I said? I’m really new to this so any advice would be great. Thank you. I attached photos of old tank and new tank. On New tank picture, when I took picture he happen to go up for a breath. Any suggestions on additions to the tank? Like more hiding spaces?


I have used Turbo Start700.No problem.But you have to remember using Turbo doesn't get around cycling the tank. What it does do is add bacteria to start the cycle. Fish can be added but not many. Your tank the Betta is good maybe neons and a Cory cat will round out the tank. make sure you check water conditions. Also live plants. Check the light you have so see what wattage and light spectrum is. Ask the store who sold it to you. Than buy plants to accommodate the light. Also to jump startle cycle food is key. Fish food and fish waste all work to cycle the tank. Right now I would not buy any more fish. Wait ill the tank has been up and running for a while. Keep checking the water.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Kat50 said:


> I ordered on Thursday but since Memorial Day I got them Tuesday was surprised they came that early because it usua took longer but it was because of COVID probably.


Thanks for the reply Kat! You even ordered recently! Hopefully I get it soon. So far they have shipping label created and usps is awaiting the item.


Swamp man said:


> I have used Turbo Start700.No problem.But you have to remember using Turbo doesn't get around cycling the tank. What it does do is add bacteria to start the cycle. Fish can be added but not many. Your tank the Betta is good maybe neons and a Cory cat will round out the tank. make sure you check water conditions. Also live plants. Check the light you have so see what wattage and light spectrum is. Ask the store who sold it to you. Than buy plants to accommodate the light. Also to jump startle cycle food is key. Fish food and fish waste all work to cycle the tank. Right now I would not buy any more fish. Wait ill the tank has been up and running for a while. Keep checking the water.


Nice! Someone that has used Turbo Start 700 too! The did say it helped add bacteria to help start cycle something like that. Thank you so much for confirming it! I’m planning to wait to put in fish after cycling and after waiting awhile after that. I’m too scared. More fish more responsibilities and more worries haha I’m not even close to being ready mentally for that 😂 

I will check the light watt. I didn’t even know there was a way to check. If I can’t find it I’ll look for the specs online. 

Hopefully my plants will do okay because I ordered them already. Wish me luck! 👍


----------

